

My war on SQL - adamo
https://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001207.html

======
jacquesm
Screw the _war on anything_ , it is not a war.

If you don't want to use SQL fine, don't.

And if you run a site called 'financialcryptography.com' on a secure server
make sure your certificates are up-to-date.

